# *&_ برج العرب_ &*...... أفخم فندق في العالم *** *** * سبع نجوم



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: 

*& 7 تجوم &*
السلام عليكم

أليوم أخترت لكم هذا الموضوع

ونشاالله يعجبكم

&_ برج العرب _& 







في شخص لا يعرف برج العرب

أليوم الذين لايعرفون برج العرب 

بيتعرفون عليه

وهو أشهر فندق في العالم




*​


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا شعار برج العرب


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

www.burj-al-arab.com

هذا موقع البرج


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

من الداخل


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا مطعم متصل في برج العرب في البحر


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

Burj al Arab Dubai Videos




www.burjalarab.dubai-city.de/


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

August 28, 2005
Michael Jackson's Maiden Visit to Dubai...















محمد بن سليم مع الفنان العالمي

Michael Jackson checks in at the Burj Al Arab


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

It is easy to exhaust superlatives when describing Burj Al Arab, a hotel that has already become an international landmark. Burj Al Arab's sail-shaped structure, soaring 321 metres above the Arabian Gulf, has become as much a point of reference in Dubai as the Eiffel Tower is in Paris.Burj Al Arab is the world's tallest hotel. With its helipad on the 28th floor and a restaurant seemingly suspended in mid air, the hotel has already become a landmark and icon on the Dubai skyline. The sail façade represented a true technical challenge, featuring a double-skinned Teflon-coated woven glass fibre screen. It is the first time such technology has been used in the world.Burj Al Arab symbolizes the very essence of Dubai, embracing the best of the new alongside the traditions of the past. An all-suite hotel standing 28 double-height storeys high, Burj Al Arab comprises 202 deluxe suites. Convenience, luxury and a highly personalised service are available for every traveller, enhanced by private reception desks on every floor.All feature floor to ceiling windows, offering a breathtaking view of the sea, and range from 170 to 780 suite floor area. Each is equipped with the latest technology,including interactive multimedia, laptop computers and Internet access.Topping all others, are the two Royal Suites spread over the 25th floor. Palatial surroundings reach unsurpassed peaks of luxury, including a private elevator, private cinema, rotating beds, majlis (Arabic meeting room) and dressing rooms larger than the average hotel bedroom


----------



## مكتشف (5 أكتوبر 2006)

برج العرب تحفه معمارية 
ولمن لأستطاع أن يتجول داخله يجده قطعه من كل خيال 
ولملفت لنظر أنهم لم يبخلوا بأي شيئ 
وأطلقوا العنان لمصمم أراد أن يعيش في الخيال
هذا باختصار برج العرب
*مع تحياتي 
وتمنياتي للجميع بقضاء ولو إجازة قصيره داخل برج العرب 
مكتشف*


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## كريم العاني (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اكو اجمل من برج العرب؟ لا و الله 
جزاك اخي الصور حلوة موت


----------



## عدي حاتم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ياسلام سلم انجاز عظيم والعظمة لله 
تحياتي


----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

Dubai, United Arab Emirates, 1997


----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (13 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (14 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## scarface6us (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا صور جميلة جدا ولكن نريد المساقط


----------



## admin99 (13 يناير 2007)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله

أنشااالله 

بحاول أجبلك المصاقط


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## admin99 (14 يناير 2007)

^_^

شكرا" لك لدخولك 

ومشاركتك

تحياااتي..


----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## دار الاعمار (7 مارس 2007)

جميل جدا بس ليه مافيش صورة للفندق من ناحية البحر ؟؟ بحيث يظهر المبنى و كأنه فنار لاحدى البلاد الصليبية لتسترشد به السفن !!!! ( للأسف هذا هو الواقع )


----------



## admin99 (8 أبريل 2007)

^_^

مشكور على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (16 أبريل 2007)

بنحطلك الصور جريب


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 أبريل 2007)

جهد مشكور ولكن ياريت يتم عمل ملخص يحتوي نبذة عن المشروع


----------



## Rony (16 أبريل 2007)

صراحة صور جنان ومشاركتك جنان ..................... يعطيك الف ألف عافية على هالمجهود ..... ( المتميز متميز ) ............


----------



## admin99 (1 مايو 2007)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## ahmed1982 (25 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو على هالموضوووووووووووووع المميز


----------



## ahmed1982 (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## معماريين (25 يوليو 2008)

thank u 4 this pics


----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

